# Hi all!



## beccabacon2002 (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi my name is Becca. I have been married for 12 years with hubs for 15 years. We have had our ups and downs like all married couples!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

